# How to use shimano crankset in my CAAD9-5



## klnrider (Aug 1, 2010)

Would to tell me how to install shimano crankset like ultegra/Dura ace in my CAAD9-5 BB30?

It is need adaptor or something like that?

After installation the Q-factor have any change??

Thank You!


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

klnrider said:


> Would to tell me how to install shimano crankset like ultegra/Dura ace in my CAAD9-5 BB30?
> 
> It is need adaptor or something like that?
> 
> ...


You will have to obtain a press-fit adapter like this. 










It's basically a sleeve that presses into your BB30 shell that has internal conventional BB threads. It should be pressed in by an experienced mechanic at your LBS... if done incorrectly you can seriously damage your frame or cause warranty issues... This being said I probably would not do it due to the risk and the fact that BB30 is pretty awesome. I wish I had it! Just my two cents.

After installation Q factor will probably increase just by the wider nature of a conventional BB compared to BB30.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

The Q-factor will not be any different than it would be in any other framre with a standard threaded BB shell. The adapter is the same width as the BB 30 shell, and is the correct width for standard bottom brakcets as well.


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

cyclust said:


> The Q-factor will not be any different than it would be in any other framre with a standard threaded BB shell. The adapter is the same width as the BB 30 shell, and is the correct width for standard bottom brakcets as well.


Oh yeah... Duh! Cyclust is right.

EDIT: Although actually I was comparing BB30 to non-BB30... Yes, with the adapter and conventional outboard bearings installed the Q factor will be the same as any other conventional BB crankset. 

Compared to the old BB30 setup, there will be an increase in Q factor. Hope this helps.


----------



## klnrider (Aug 1, 2010)

Thank you!

I really want to replace the group set form factory build to Ultegra/DA.


----------



## cmolway (Jan 7, 2010)

I'd be wary of a press-fit adapter. They can be difficult to impossible to remove and can have all sorts of creaking issues.

Use a wheels manufacturing BB30 adapter instead. It's super cheap, easy to install (hand pressed in) uses the BB30 bearings and can be removed easily.

I use a set to put an Ultegra 6700 crank on my supersix. Easy as pie.

http://wheelsmfg.com/content/view/785/54


----------



## klnrider (Aug 1, 2010)

cmolway,

Thank you for your replied!


----------

